# A Home Dna Test Told This Man He Was 4 % Black. Now, He's Demanding To Be Recognized As A Minority



## UniquelyDivine (Sep 18, 2018)

Orion Insurance Group owner Ralph Taylor presents as white and has always believed himself to be white, but now wants to be known as a person of color. For business purposes, anyway.

According to the Seattle Times, the 55-year-old took a home DNA ancestry test and found out he was 90 percent Caucasian, six percent indigenous American and four percent sub-Saharan African. 


Because of these results, Taylor believed he qualifies as a minority business owner.

Washington state has a program to help minority business owners in bidding for transportation contracts; black business owners were getting shut out due to racism, and this was the state government's way of trying to make sure black business had a fighting chance of winning lucrative contracts. Should Taylor be deemed a black business owner, he could see an uptick in revenue.

So wait ... he basically just tried to resurrect the one-drop rule ... for a few more bags? 







GIPHY


Taylor applied as a minority business owner with the Washington Office of Minority and Women's Business Enterprises (OMWBE), which oversees the program. While his application was approved at the state level, the businessman's application was denied at the federal level.

Leaning into his 90 percent white male entitlement heritage, Taylor decided to sue the state of Washington and the federal government for denying his application. 

“There’s no objective criteria and they’re picking the winners and losers,” Taylor argued.





GIPHY


 “We work really hard to be fair, nothing is just black and white,” Gigi Zenk, former OMWBE communications director said. According to Zenk, OMWBE assesses each application on a case-by-case basis, and said, “It’s never just one piece of evidence.”

Applicants who aren't “visibly identifiable” as a particular race must submit additional paperwork such as a birth certificate or tribal-enrollment papers. Applicants are also encouraged to provide proof of hardship or discrimination they have faced due to their minority status; Taylor elected not to include any proof of hardship in with his application. 

“To think of identity as a few genetic markers is woefully inadequate and incomplete,” said Alondra Nelson, a sociology professor at Columbia University and author of _The Social Life of DNA: Race, Reparations and Reconciliation After the Genome_.

*“You have two facets of identity: who you think you are and what other people say you are,” Nelson continued. “People have lived their whole lives and generations have been disadvantaged based on what they look like, how they talk or where they come from. That’s not insignificant or subjective.”*




Since receiving his DNA test results in 2010 and subsequently applying for minority business owner status in 2013, Taylor had changed his California birth certificate to identify him as black, Native American and Caucasian.


The businessman's case is currently pending with the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals.


----------



## RUBY (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## weaveadiva (Sep 18, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Since receiving his DNA test results in 2010 and subsequently applying for minority business owner status in 2013, Taylor had changed his California birth certificate to identify him as black, Native American and Caucasian.


I had no idea you could do this.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 18, 2018)

So much shock! Wowzers! I dont even have the words.


----------



## nysister (Sep 18, 2018)

Only if he changes his and his business name to Rayquan Johnson. 

If he's willing to deal with the disadvantages that will cause, I say let him go for it, so I can eat popcorn while watching him do anything to be white again.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, anyone with a lick of sense should have seen this coming, lol. The same thing happened with the "minority" label. Many of us do yell about "one drop of black blood makes ya Black!" so.....I expect more people to follow in his footsteps. It used to be that nonblacks wanted to hide their Black ancestry but now they are willing to go public with it when the tradeoff for admitting to having black blood is financial gain. Times indeed are a changing.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh, and since we are in the age where you can identify as anything you want no matter how ridiculous and no matter if it runs counter to science, surely the SJW and Black liberals won't deny him his right to identify how he wants now will you?

Craziness will always backfire in your face


----------



## Cheleigh (Sep 19, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Oh, and since we are in the age where you can identify as anything you want no matter how ridiculous and no matter if it runs counter to science, surely the SJW and Black liberals won't deny him his right to identify how he wants now will you?
> 
> Craziness will always backfire in your face



Exactly. With reluctance, I afford him the same right others have been afforded to declare themselves whatever they feel in their spirit. He's clearly chosen for mercenary reasons rather than an a true affinity to be Black and Native, but hey....


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 19, 2018)

This is capital BS! straight up basura!
The rest of us looking at our minor Euro percentages and we say "oh" and move along. But here comes this dude using his y/t privilege trying to get a come up from being 4% Black. *********!!!
Lemme try to gain from my 5% Great Britain...I'll let yall know how that works out for me.
Some cop recently won a law suit cause his colleagues were teasing him about his nominal Afro percentage. What kind of precedent do they think they're setting by entertaining these fools? What they gone do when WE start asking for things based off of our Euro scores? What happens when I track down massa's family and ask for what is owed?
...say word were censoring acronyms now?? #DWL


----------



## nysister (Sep 19, 2018)

@discodumpling I was about to say 
Let me take my Black self to Scandinavia and see if this 1 drop rule works up there. SMH Gonna get some reparations somewhere!


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 19, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Well, anyone with a lick of sense should have seen this coming, lol.


I know.  It was only a matter of time before stuff like this was bound to happen...


----------



## Petal26 (Sep 21, 2018)

4% tho? 







The caucasity


----------



## DST1913 (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine told me that my darskinned type 4C haired self was 30% European. If he got a case then lemme go see what I can get. Lol


----------



## TrueBeliever (Sep 22, 2018)

Interesting how 4% European blood doesn't make you white, tho.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 23, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Mine told me that my dark-skinned type 4C haired self was 30% European. If he got a case then lemme go see what I can get. Lol



I've never done one of these DNA tests for a lot of reasons and this right here might actually mess me up. I don't think I'd have this conundrum bc my dad was interested in the free one back when it was advertised on here and his results did not show anything like that. Unless he's not my dad or some crazy mess.


----------



## DST1913 (Sep 23, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I've never done one of these DNA tests for a lot of reasons and this right here might actually mess me up. I don't think I'd have this conundrum bc my dad was interested in the free one back when it was advertised on here and his results did not show anything like that. Unless he's not my dad or some crazy mess.


Lol my mom is bi racial so it wasnt unexpected but I do know a  few people that were very disappointed in their results. Even if I wasnt expecting it I dont think it would have bothered me too much.


----------



## Brownie (Sep 27, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I've never done one of these DNA tests for a lot of reasons and this right here might actually mess me up. I don't think I'd have this conundrum bc my dad was interested in the free one back when it was advertised on here and his results did not show anything like that. Unless he's not my dad or some crazy mess.



It can be a little off-putting ...a lot of AAs are really “mixed up.” And you were joking about your dad, but people do find that some “relatives” aren’t actually related.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 27, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> 4% tho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laurend (Oct 6, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Mine told me that my darskinned type 4C haired self was 30% European. If he got a case then lemme go see what I can get. Lol



I'm 32% British. I should apply for citizenship to be spiteful.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 6, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> Interesting how 4% European blood doesn't make you white, tho.


Yeah, when they're the ones who started the 1% black rule in the first place.


----------



## jeanghrey (Oct 10, 2018)

If he's less than 50% African I wouldn't even entertain this.....


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 12, 2018)

I think I'm OK with this...  but first he has to relinquish all of the products of the many years he spent benefitting from white privilege.  Then we can talk!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 20, 2018)

So can I demand to be recognized as a White woman due to my 8% European DNA?

Oh wait, being White isn’t cool anymore. Black Girl Magic is in...






Sorry, sir but the Black Delegation is not accepting any Black-by-proxy applicants at this time.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 21, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Well, anyone with a lick of sense should have seen this coming, lol. The same thing happened with the "minority" label. Many of us do yell about "one drop of black blood makes ya Black!" so.....I expect more people to follow in his footsteps. It used to be that nonblacks wanted to hide their Black ancestry but now they are willing to go public with it when the tradeoff for admitting to having black blood is financial gain. Times indeed are a changing.


I think I called it on this forum a million times. In the beginning i was called anything but a child of God but in the recent years many are seeing what I an outsider/foreigner/non AA is saying. It gets dicey, you start adding reparations and you will have to have a blood quantum or else whites will hustle their way in.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 21, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> This is capital BS! straight up basura!
> The rest of us looking at our minor Euro percentages and we say "oh" and move along. But here comes this dude using his y/t privilege trying to get a come up from being 4% Black. *********!!!
> Lemme try to gain from my 5% Great Britain...I'll let yall know how that works out for me.
> Some cop recently won a law suit cause his colleagues were teasing him about his nominal Afro percentage. What kind of precedent do they think they're setting by entertaining these fools? What they gone do when WE start asking for things based off of our Euro scores? What happens when I track down massa's family and ask for what is owed?
> ...say word were censoring acronyms now?? #DWL


Do it

Shoot some of you guys share family names/bloodlines with the wealthiest landowners in Europe and Americas. I am just saying...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 22, 2018)

He said person of color, not Black, because he is also 6% NA so 10% person of color.

Of course the NAs will feel the same as the AAs because he grew up as a priveleved white and has lived no experiences as AA or NA. For that alone it is insulting as heck for him to try to benefit off the pain/suffering/struggle of his 10% for something created to offset the effects of racism in the small business world.


----------

